# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Aktiia 24/7 Monitoring device, Aktiia SA, Neuchatel, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Aktiia SA

----------


## Airicist

Aktiia: 24/7 Blood Pressure Monitoring

Jan 25, 2021




> 24/7 Blood Pressure Monitoring Made Easy: Turn insights into actions with Aktiia’s clinically validated optical blood pressure monitor.

----------


## Airicist

Article "How A Small Start-Up Beat The World’s Tech Giants To Launch Blood Pressure Game-Changer"

by David Prosser
January 27, 2021

----------

